# hamster in trance



## kimbo85 (Apr 26, 2009)

does anyone elses hammie go in to a trance? mine stops for quite a while sometimes and just stares and nothing will snap her out of it, its a bit spooky


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

yes all of my syrians do this when something spokes them.


----------



## Flissy (Jul 27, 2009)

Yes I call it playing dead... its funny, the other day he did it with a yoghurt drop in his mouth 

http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/67415-playing-dead-but-not-dead-enough-refuse-yoghurt-drop.html


----------

